# A day at the shelter...



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

With some new friends. Enjoying the sun, a walk, and much needed attention.

This is 2 year old Mint. I don't recall what his breed is, but he's tiny. Not even 5 lbs I would say. He was not happy with me at first. Just looking at him made him belly up to me. But after we got moving on our walk he settled in, and perhaps decided I wasn't all that bad.









Then came Tito a three year old chi mix. He decided I was okay right off the bat, but he was none to happy about the leash. I would suspect he's never seen a leash, and would walk just fine without one in the outdoor pen, but with the help of some cheese tossed on the ground, he decided he would deal with the leash. In hindsight I should have used a smaller leash.









On of the resident favorites, Mr. Spike, the tri-color fox terrier, and he's 3 years old. His sign said he needed training. I'm not certain what that meant. He did everything I asked him to, and could play mean game of fetch.









This is Toby, a five year old dachsund mix. He's one of the special needs dogs, and unfortunately he's not out front with the rest of the available dogs. No room for a dog who's strating to develop cataracts. Extremely affectionate this one was...the perfect dog to read a book with.









One more to follow...


----------



## Breona (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness what sweet cute puppies.. For some reason I am in love with the Chi mix named Tito.. LoL What a little cutie and a great name!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

The clown of the bunch, Robin. I'm assuming they named him after comedian Robin Williams. But Marcel would have been a more fitting name IMO, after the mime Marcel Marceau. Robin is a 7 month APBT, and very obedient for his age. 









Robin acting as the clown. All he needs is his Batman!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I can really tell that the leash on tito is way to big. lol You have some nice looking dogs at your shelter. Could we see some new pics of elsa? I don't beleive I have ever seen a pic of her.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You've must have missed my demon dog photo that I'm now using as my avatar. I'd live to blow this up 15 ft by 10 ft and frame it in my stair well. This photo is just so loud, lol.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

They are all cute dogs Curb but that Robin is just a striking looking dog. I sure hope they all get forever homes. I tend to love the Big guys and the ones others stick their noses up at like Mr. Robin. He is so good looking. I love the clown like personality it matches mine perfectly hence my owning Rotties. LOL Do you go and walk dogs regularly at the shelter or were you trying on a new dog to see how it would fit? If so, who did Elsa like the best?

Love the Demon dog photo as well. LOL


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yea, I saw that pic in your avatar but I mean I don't believe I have seen a topic started by you with pics of elsa playing and doing other stuff like the other members do. I'm looking thru the list of topics started by you to see if I can find it.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Inga said:


> Do you go and walk dogs regularly at the shelter or were you trying on a new dog to see how it would fit? If so, who did Elsa like the best?


At the moment my home is best served as a one dog home. I do have plans to move in the next few years, and with that will come a new member of the pack. Until then, Elsa's all I can manage, and I think we're both content with that for the time being. 

My time at the shelter is volunteered, but if I had a penny for every dog I wanted to take home, I'd be very wealthy. Of course we have to whisper that so as not to offend Elsa. 



Durbkat said:


> I don't believe I have seen a topic started by you with pics of elsa playing and doing other stuff like the other members do.


Most recent thread.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL I hear you, if I was standing there while the little Pit puppy was running around so cute I would have been doing a little calculating in my head as to whether or not he could come home with me. He is just striking, though he does not fit with my normal color pattern. LOL I am sure Elsa is quite secure in her position as the queen of the house. LOL


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm not a pittie person (I'm not anti-pit, just not gaga over them), but Robin is just sooooooo adorable.

I love that pic of Elsa. My husband saw it over my shoulder and yelled, "SPARTAAAAAAA!"


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Lots of cute dogs. I love Robins nose! He seems like a great dog.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Love the new sig opokki. 

Robin was picked up as a stray. He musn't have been out on the streets for that long because for one he's in great shape, and two he's still very much a puppy, which is endearing. I doubt he'll be around the shelter long...which is a good thing.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Dusty: 2 year old Chi mix. Came in as a stray. Dusty was a cool cat...I mean dog. I probably spent the most time with him as he seemed hungry for obedience work. And when you have a dog looking at you like this, how do you say no.









Monty: 9 month old Pit mix. Also came in as a stray. I had a hard time getting a vibe from Monty. He seemed fine with walking, but anxious anytime we stopped. He mellowed some, and my gut says he doesn't enjoy his kennel mates...they were very loud when I initially arrived.









Bebe: 1 year old Poodle mix. Yet another stray. This dog was easy to walk, and enjoyed a good scratch behind the ears. 









Tonka: 7 month old Flat Coated Retriever. Guess how he came in? Stray. Tonka's now my new favorite shelter dog. The poor girl made a mess of her kennel, but I'm glad I attempted to avoid the land mines as I had a ton of fun with her. Her previous owners obviously neglected her some. Her coat was a mess, she new very little obedience, and her dew claws definitely looked like they needed to be removed. But a well mannered puppy otherwise. I gave her a quick bath...actually, I think she bathed me, as you could tell she enjoyed the water...imagine that.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Monty is adorable! His ears are to cute with all of those spots and looks like he's pure muscle.. the best dogs! You want to send him this way. I say it to much, but if I could I'd bring him home so fast! 

And any do that is willing to do some training is on the road to a great life. He looks like he a bit of an underbite.. another great characteristic!!

They are all gorgeous.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

OMG look at Dusty. If I had been there I would have come home with Dusty. Ok it would actually be based on how well Dusty would do with kids/dogs/cats, etc but LOOK at that face!!!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I am with Monty as far as the noise in the kennel I can't stand it when I walk in to take a dog out to work with. Great shots of the dogs Curb!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

That Doxie with the cataracts is asking to come live with me and my one-eyed beast.


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Lorina said:


> I love that pic of Elsa. My husband saw it over my shoulder and yelled, "SPARTAAAAAAA!"


Rofl, your husband is my new hero


----------



## Ilovemypit (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh I want them All I love robin though


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Tessa: 7 month old Border Collie mix.
She looked more like a Sheltie mix to me. Great dog, she settled in quite nicely on our stroll. Our shelter is set up with cafe' tables in the lobby, and she was such a pleasant dog, I took her out to enjoy the people, and I think she did. She laid at my feet and never moved, even when people came up to stroke her. Awesome dog.









Connie: 1 year old Black Lab mix. Stray.
Connie has some sort of medical condition that will require veterinary attention, though I couldn't tell myself after examining her. They've ruled out mange, but she looked perfectly healthy to me. What a ball of energy she was. she too settled in fine on our walk, but off lead she took off like a rocket running around in play. And oh boy did she want to play. I must have stayed out there for at least 15 minutes throwing one ball, retrieve, throw another. Now I know why they say labs are forever puppies.









Shelly: 1 year old Lab mix. Stray.
I didn't see very much lab in Shelly, and she was about half the size of a lab. I did see a lot of Shiba Inu in her. It took a long time for Shelly to warm up to me...not uncommon when I've met a Shiba Inu. Thy seem to have their own agenda, chich I find interesting. 









Muffin: 1 year old Poodle mix. Stray.
Our resident Rasta dog. I was ready to take muffin home and give him some real dreads, and change his name to Marley. I really, really liked this dog. He stayed with me like a shadow...until I released him to go play. He found the nearest toy and thrashed around like he was having a good ol' time. Did I say I liked this dog? His coloring was pretty interesting too.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Domino: 3 year old Dalmatian mix. Stray.
I probably took 20 pictures of Domino, and this is the best one I got. He was truly a blur. He's attentive, but he's the kind of dog that you need to constantly keep working, or he bores rather easily. When I kept moving fast, we were good. The moment I slowed down to take a rest...or a photo...he seriously looked for something else to do. After about 20 minutes with him, I was mentally fatigued...but I got his tongue hanging out in the end, so I was happy with that. The photo doesn't do justice of his size either. He had to be at least 120 lbs.


----------



## Breona (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow there are alot of dogs at your shelter.. There are not too many dogs at the shelters here and they are not there for very long when there are some!! I wish that we had that big of a selection but all the ones at the shelters here in Bismarck are all big dogs!! I love big dogs but my landlord only allows small ones!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! Shelly looks a little like a smooth-haired version of my dog. 

I really love Tessa's look though: I would have such a hard time not taking her home, especially since you said she's such a sweetie too...

Every time you or Dakota Spirit post pics of your rescue dogs I realize that when I get a second dog, it'll be a rescue like Kim was. There are just so many special dogs out there :-/


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Breona said:


> Wow there are alot of dogs at your shelter..


My local shelter is the largest municipal shelter west of the Rockies. Our shelter can handle a few hundred dogs at a time, and at least 30 are up for adoption at any given time. On average my shelter sees 20,000 dogs per year. So yes, there are a lot of dogs here. And a whole bunch of small ones too.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Frosty: 1 yr. old Parsons Russell Terrier. Stray.
An extremely photo shy dog, who urinated all over himself the minute I walked into his kennel. I guess he wanted a bath, lol. But he, like most dogs, came to life when I pulled the leash out.









Minnie: 18 month old female Dachshund mix. Stray.
Definitely not as camera shy, and a little wiggle butt. She already has the eyes of an old soul, which I adore.









Lena: 7 year old Chi mix. Stray.
The "volunteers favorite", and certainly one of mine. She's a perfect dog to try shaping with as she's constantly trying different behaviors and is highly food motivated. So full of energy this dog. The Kennels are a good 6 feet tall, and she can jump up the kennel walls to reach the top. An amazing athlete.









Teddy: 5 year old Pom. Owner Surrender.
I don't know how all you fuzzy butt owners deal with elimination, but I had a good old time cleaning up after Teddy. Another one I guess who wanted a bath.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Lady: 18 month old female German Shepard. Stray.
What a wonderful and beautiful dog. Awesome on leash, very attentive and obedient. She won't be around our shelter for too long I'm sure.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

I bet Teddy would be a good friend for my 5 year old Lady.

As for the elimination when they tolerate their food really well things stick rarely...at least that it my experience


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Teddy: 5 year old Pom. Owner Surrender.
> I don't know how all you fuzzy butt owners deal with elimination, but I had a good old time cleaning up after Teddy. Another one I guess who wanted a bath.


Ahh another small dog named Teddy. Oh how I wish Teddie would reason with me and let me change his name. My Shih Tzu gets a sanitary slip so I don't have to deal witht he mess after he goes out. 

They are all beautiful!! My first thought was Lena is a funny looking heeler.. lol


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Teddy: 5 year old Pom. Owner Surrender.
> I don't know how all you fuzzy butt owners deal with elimination, but I had a good old time cleaning up after Teddy. Another one I guess who wanted a bath.


If the dog has solid poo then its no different than a short hair dog.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I want them all..I definatly fell in love with minnies eyes...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Not many good pics today. The battery died on my camera just before I was having fun. But here are a few moments in time I did manage to capture.

Kathleen: Aust. Cattle Dog Mix. 1 yr. old stray.
Today I was golden. Just about every dog I touched was taken from me to be adopted. Kathleen was the first, and it was obvious why. Look at this dog! You can't deny this face.









After Kathleen came ****ens. 18 month old German Shorthaired Pointer. Stray. Boy did this guy have a nose. Luckily for him a male adopter walked in and thought he struck gold. I think he did.
****ens investigating my camera.









Probably my favorite of the day, Vaca. 2 yr. old Chihuahua. He's definitely a plug-n-play dog, and ready to go out of he box. Whether on lead or not he followed me around like he had known me for years.
Licking his chops.










Abraham: Cavalier King Charles mix. 2 yr. old stray. This is the last picture I got before my camera died. I wish I had a better shot of him. He too was ready to be someone's shadow.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Very nice dogs....And a great day for all of them to be adopted...Can I ask about ****ens...what kind of name is that?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Very nice dogs....And a great day for all of them to be adopted...Can I ask about ****ens...what kind of name is that?


This happened to me in another thread... actually about dog food. Think of the nickname for someone named Richard - add the ens - you know like Charles... the guy who wrote A Christmas Carrol. 

The system will not allow you to type that name..... apparently can't differentiate between a guy's name and slang for a body part or a real jerk.....


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhh. <giggle>....Thats funny...Thanks


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh. <giggle>....Thats funny...Thanks


Anytime.....


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

All very nice looking dogs. I am glad to hear about all of the adopts. Hopefully it will be a forever thing and good homes for all of them. Call me paranoid about the Christmas thing. I cannot help it after working rescue and volunteering in shelters after a few Christmas seasons. I too like the face on Kathleen. Very pretty. Also I kind of like the name ****ens.


----------

